
No one needs libraries any more? What rubbish (2017) - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/oct/26/no-one-use-libraries-any-more-rubbish-sanctuaries--enrich-communities
======
aurizon
Who ever said that? The ways we store and access information will change away
from physical local mechanical access towards electronic remote access - but
it remains a library.

~~~
Tomte
Read the second paragraph of the article and find out!

